# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  stanabol

## bdmothafukka

stanabol by pharmvet labs, new jersey.
be very wary a lot of fakes around.

----------


## stelz

so is the actual steroid legit and there is alot of fakes of it. or is it fake full stop?

----------

